# pine squirrel



## mike124 (Mar 16, 2010)

New to all this so I need to know can you eat a pine squirrel? thanks


----------



## 1Shot2Kills (Mar 11, 2010)

I believe you could; the question is can you find a good recipe 

http://www.google.com/search?q=squirrel ... =firefox-a


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Google "Brunswick Stew". I killed a bunch one year with a .22 when I was teaching my dog to retrieve, and they make OK stew. They're a PITA to prepare cuz they're so small.

Wes


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

Trust me as an ex-marine.....You can and will eat almost anything if you get hungry enough.


----------

